# worth modding?



## waddup (Nov 4, 2008)

a week b4 i found this forum i got 1 of these 

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-LED-Lamp-Lig...d=p3286.c0.m14

6xAA (not 4xAA)

after playing with my romisen rc-m3 and a malkoff and a terralux i wonder?

this 100 led light isnt too bad, it puts out a lot of light but dims quickly (25-40 mins)

i there any kind of electronic component (circuit/buffer/booster/battery etc??) that i can get for $12 + or - on the www, and solder it somewhere to make this light more practical?

or do i yard sale it?

thoughts on what to do with a light like this?


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Nov 4, 2008)

your linky no worky


----------



## brighterisbetter (Nov 4, 2008)

waddup said:


> a week b4 i found this forum i got 1 of these
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-LED-Lamp-Lig...d=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> ...



Taken from your other thread in B/S/T here:



> a week b4 i found this forum i got 1 of these
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-LED-Lamp-Lig...d=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> ...





You're cross posting which is a big no-no on the forums, please read the rules.


----------



## DM51 (Nov 6, 2008)

waddup, you really need to go and read the Rules. This is the second time you have come to my attention for getting things wrong. 

Cross-posting is a nuisance to everyone, causes confusion and is a violation of Rule #7. Go and read it - and read the other rules too, while you are at it.

You escape a suspension on this occasion, but next time you will be away from here for a while.

Thread closed.


----------

